# PETA to use porn to spread its message?????



## mentaldetector (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody else catch wind of this? was listening to a talk radio station a couple days ago and heard a blurb that : "PETA, already known for using nude (or was it semi nude) pictures to lure people into reading there message will now be using Porn to introduce its ideas to people. PETAxxx.com ......"( the actual words used were triple ex)

this is just all kinds of disturbing!


----------



## mentaldetector (Apr 17, 2011)

*links*

www.spokesman.com/blogs/commcomm/2011/sep/25/peta-porn-show/
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/peta-plans-porn-website-promote-message-14570593

there are a bunch of articles out there. These were just the first couple that pop up on Google. What worries me is that organizations such as Peta will go to these lengths and expenses in attempts to convince this country to give up its rights and destroy a way of life. But i hear so very little from our side.

which begs the questions: what is being done to ensure our future as hunters, which organizations truly work to accomplish this and more importantly which organizations work against us? I know there are a few out there that masquerade as hunters rights advocates in order to dupe the unaware into actually funding our opponents efforts. 

I read a good book on the subject "The politically incorrect guide to hunting". but i wonder what else has been going on since its publication. what other devilry are these anti-Americans up to?

there is a thread here talking about the people/celebrates that endorse this or that effort but what about a list of organizations that do the "dirty work"?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

peta will do anythiNG FOR $$$$$$$$


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

bear archery beat em to it int the late 60`s early 70` with there add.it appeared in playboy and other mens publications


----------

